# Minis shipping on time!



## brock (Mar 27, 2004)

I cajoled my brother to buy a 1.42/1024MB (aftermarket)/Superdrive/Airport/BT plus an Apple 20" display and an Apple wireless keyboard on Feb, 7 with a shipping date of March 9. It shipped today as promised. So there you go.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ordered mine on jan 14 - no sign of it yet


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

*Jealous...*

I'm so jealous! Thats the exact setup I would buy if I had the extra $$$. That Apple display is so nice! Congratulations on your new mac!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ordered mine BEFORE yours. STILL do not have it!!!



















EDIT: ordered mine before brock did. just to be clear in this thread.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

It may have shipped, but until it's in your hands, it's vapour.

Still waiting for my G5 iMac... it shipped on March 2nd.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

Ottawaman said:


> ordered mine on jan 14 - no sign of it yet


i ordered feb 1 and it shipped feb 24. id call if i were you.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

I feel for you guys still waiting. I picked up my first mini from Macdoc in late January...loved it so much I bought my 2nd one off a guy here on ehmac for even LESS money a week later. Surprised NO one bid on it...it was posted for a week too.

unless you're adding options, buy retail, especially from MACDOC who seems to have stock.

besides, drives are easy to add (firewire), RAM is much easier than I thought...and I ended up with an external DVD burner that's faster and quieter (LG4163b)

there are some really great RETAIL stores that go out of their way to provide excellent service for the same money. buying directly from Apple isn't necessary and it's actually Apple's hidden agenda so they can get rid of all the apple retailers/VAR's...support your local shop...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, mine's a BTO.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Jeez you still don't have yours? Wow. It feels like I've had mine forever already.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Well... I ordered mine on Feb. 4 (BTO-BT/AP), and after becoming aggravated, I finally called Apple.. the nice representative told me "On or before March 11."  

Now, I hope that happens!


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

same here... can't wait to see Friday if it ships or not.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> Well... I ordered mine on Feb. 4 (BTO-BT/AP), and after becoming aggravated, I finally called Apple.. the nice representative told me "On or before March 11."
> 
> Now, I hope that happens!


I was told it looks like march 11 for a shipping date.
We'll see...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

So did your guys' mini's ship out today?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

No word from Digital Gary yet, but it's still early here...


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

*Shipping on time? NOT!*

The j**ks! Not only did it NOT ship today, they changed the ship on/before date to March 16th!!!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sccoaire said:


> The j**ks! Not only did it NOT ship today, they changed the ship on/before date to March 16th!!!


I got the same deal.. on or before March 16th. Wow, I'm mad. By the time this thing shows up, it'll be 8 weeks since I first ordered it. So: keeping fingers crossed for next Wednesday...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And then, it'll be held off AGAIN because they're speed-bumping them. So, you'll get a better one -- but only LATER STILL!!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> And then, it'll be held off AGAIN because they're speed-bumping them. So, you'll get a better one -- but only LATER STILL!!


I can not imagine that given that this product was just released. Also this product is meant to be low end... why would apple want to boost the speed on them this early on in the release cycle? As it is they are hard pressed to keep up with demand.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I was being sarcastic 

I seriously would not expect a speedbump until June -- if then.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

finally ordered mine today
so i'll let you know my findings in 3-4 weeks


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jonmon said:


> finally ordered mine today
> so i'll let you know my findings in 3-4 weeks


What's your estimated ship date?


----------



## Ticon (Mar 11, 2005)

*Just wondering*

I have an Imac dv and am thinking about getting a Mac mini. Can i use the imac as my monitor using the port on the underside?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

No, the iMac DV does not have a video in port. Likely you're looking at a video out port on the iMac DV for a second monitor.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Kosh said:


> No, the iMac DV does not have a video in port. Likely you're looking at a video out port on the iMac DV for a second monitor.


The iMac DV has a VGA port on the backside, which works as a mirroring feature and not a thing else. Not dual monitors; and no, you can't use the iMacs' monitor from a different computer.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

But you could sell the iMac *DV* and use the funds to get yourself a decent flat panel display.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Lars said:


> What's your estimated ship date?


i don't think it's in the system yet
it couldn't find anything after i put in my web order #


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> But you could sell the iMac *DV* and use the funds to get yourself a decent flat panel display.


I don't think so. If it's a 400 model, it's worth $250 at most; and that doesn't cover the cost of a "decent" LCD. Maybe a crap one, but...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Point taken, but I've seen some iMacs going for surprising prices in the Classifieds here, though... (suckers). At the price you say, it's HALF a decent flat panel. Or, if he was going to settle for a CRT in the first place (his iMac), then he can get a VGA monitor for about that.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

ok i got it to work 
my estimated arrival date is...

04/08/2005 

OUCH!

my keyboard however will ship on 03/17/2005 
so i can umm...practice typing


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, you can add me to the list of ehMackers quivering in anticipation for my mini to arrive. Yep, just placed the order: 1.42/combo/AP/BT, 20" cinema display, iSight and iWork. I'll be ording the 1-gig stick of ram within the next few weeks.

Now, let's see if my mini arrives before Macaholic's ;-)))))

MacS


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

nnnNNNOOOOoooooo.......!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry Macaholic. I couldn't resist ;-)



jonmon said:


> ok i got it to work
> my estimated arrival date is...
> 04/08/2005


Mine is 04/11/2005... sigh. It's going to be a long month

MacS


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm too easy a mark


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> I'm too easy a mark


What's the status with your order?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Nowhere on the frickin' radar, Lars.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

It shipped! It shipped!








my keyboard that is


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sccoaire said:


> The j**ks! Not only did it NOT ship today, they changed the ship on/before date to March 16th!!!


So... did it ship today?


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Nope, they changed my ship on/bfore date to March 21st now....


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

sccoaire said:


> Nope, they changed my ship on/bfore date to March 21st now....


 I wonder why they get so specific if they change the shipping dates all the time anyway.
They should just say "Spring 2005."


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Maybe half of Apple's shipping department / production workers are taking March Break. 

Seriously, though, this is becoming a little unacceptable.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

*mac mini: reseller vs apple store*

So, it's been about six weeks since I ordered my mini ... Carbon Computing keeps telling me they have no idea when it's coming ... so I finally call Apple and ask them what the deal is.

Why is it, that my friend who ordered a bto mac mini weeks after me (through Apple) has received his, and I have no idea when mine is even shipping because I bought through a reseller. Her answer - I don't know, that's quite a wait, umm let's see ... blah blah blah nothing. So I asked her blatantly if Apple is taking care of Apple Store customers first ... oh no, we wouldn't want to take business away from our resellers. Whatever.

Anyways ... I know that once it comes (whenever than may be) I'll be ooohing and ahhhing over it .... but until then, Apple's left a baaaaad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Welcome to ehMac, diemodern.

Yes, I'm so pissed off with Apple over this long wait.


----------



## camair (Feb 14, 2005)

brock said:


> I cajoled my brother to buy a 1.42/1024MB (aftermarket)/Superdrive/Airport/BT plus an Apple 20" display and an Apple wireless keyboard on Feb, 7 with a shipping date of March 9. It shipped today as promised. So there you go.


 Can you edit with thisMini mac usinf Final cup pro HD. As a beginner on course


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

could you try to make sense when you post here?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

camair said:


> Can you edit with thisMini mac usinf Final cup pro HD. As a beginner on course


He's asking if you can edit video reasonably using Final Cut Pro HD on the Mac mini as a beginner who's just starting with it.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Mac Mini = FCP HD??

Even when you know what he's saying, he doesn't make sense.

TOTALLY kidding, camair! Welcome to ehMac.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sccoaire said:


> Nope, they changed my ship on/bfore date to March 21st now....


Please tell me it shipped today?


----------



## Barnahog (Feb 19, 2005)

Mine was slated to ship on the 22nd, but it shipped yesterday (the 20th).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Just got word from Digital Gary that my Mini should be coming next week!!


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

Carbon said that next Monday is the earliest my BTO will come ... say, do you think Apple will include an iBunny for Easter?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

diemodern said:


> Carbon said that next Monday is the earliest my BTO will come ... say, do you think Apple will include an iBunny for Easter?


Like this one?


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Lars said:


> Please tell me it shipped today?


I've checked a gazillion times today but so far, it still says the same: status open, ship on/before March 21st...


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Like this one?


Yeah ... she could zap my PRAM.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

diemodern said:


> Yeah ... she could zap my PRAM.


I hate that wide-eyed anime style, though. But it was a cartoon pertinant to the thead


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Are these ordering/shipping intervals getting shorter or longer?
I ordered mine on line through the apple store on Feb 4.
Shipdate was 8 March, 
Received on March 15th

krs


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sccoaire said:


> I've checked a gazillion times today but so far, it still says the same: status open, ship on/before March 21st...


Did it ship? 


Sorry to bug you...



> I ordered mine on line through the apple store on Feb 4.
> Shipdate was 8 March,
> Received on March 15th


Funny, I ordered mine on Feb. 4 and it has _yet_ to ship.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

> Funny, I ordered mine on Feb. 4 and it has _yet_ to ship.


It might depend on the configuration of the mini and the other items on the order.
Mine was a 1.42 with 512M of RAM and Airport and Bluetooth, but no DVD burner.
Extras were only the Apple keyboard and the cheapo $39 Epson printer.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Lars said:


> Did it ship?


Wouldn't you know, they changed the ship on/before date to the 25th now... I tell you, this has been such a let down, I think I won't even open the box once I get it and sell it. 

Mine was BTO as well: 1.42GHz, 512RAM, NO Bluetooth, NO Airport, Combo drive.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

sccoaire said:


> Wouldn't you know, they changed the ship on/before date to the 25th now... I tell you, this has been such a let down, I think I won't even open the box once I get it and sell it.
> 
> Mine was BTO as well: 1.42GHz, 512RAM, NO Bluetooth, NO Airport, Combo drive.



I've basically forgotten about my bto mini (1.42GHz, 512RAM, Bluetooth, Airport, Superdrive) ... that's the best thing to do .. forget about it ... I don't even bother checking the shipping time anymore ... when it's at my door, I'll find out. I'm tired of obsessing over it.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

sccoaire said:


> Mine was BTO as well: 1.42GHz, 512RAM, NO Bluetooth, NO Airport, Combo drive.


Hmm... all stock, except for the RAM. You could have got such a model except with 256Mb RAM (which would have been cheap to pitch and replace with a 512Mb stick) and got it A LOT sooner.

I saw three of them on the shelf at IC Supercomputers ( http://www.icnme.com/ ) a Mac store on an Indian reserve near Brantford.

Put hindsight is 20/20. I originally had an order placed directly with Apple. Hours later, I cancelled it and went with Digital Prototypes to keep my spending dollars local. I was concerned that people ordering via the Apple Store would get theirs before mine, but apparently that does not seem to have been the case.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

diemodern said:


> I'm tired of obsessing over it.


Me too. I'm completely burned out over all this.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Carbon Computing lists four Mac mini configurations on their webpage - all with 512 Meg of RAM.
Maybe they have something suitable on the shelf for those who are tired of waiting.

http://www.carbonation.com/sales/index.html


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Hmm... all stock, except for the RAM. You could have got such a model except with 256Mb RAM (which would have been cheap to pitch and replace with a 512Mb stick) and got it A LOT sooner.


I couldn't because it's an education purchase... had to go through Apple, cause WestWorld here can't give education discounts...


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

krs said:


> Carbon Computing lists four Mac mini configurations on their webpage - all with 512 Meg of RAM.
> Maybe they have something suitable on the shelf for those who are tired of waiting.
> 
> http://www.carbonation.com/sales/index.html


I ordered from Carbon, six weeks ago, still waiting ... they have to order it


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

just out of curiosity ... I called CPUSED to see what they'd say ... salesperson told me "basically once all US bto orders are filled - then they'll start shipping outside of the US - but a few have trickled in"

so even if you ordered it on day one ... you'd still be waiting


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Mine shipped march 21 - ordered jan 14
crazy


----------



## Barnahog (Feb 19, 2005)

Mine was slated to ship on the 22nd, it actually shipped on the 20th, and I got it this morning (morning of the 22nd). I was shocked, I expected a long wait after watching my iPod Mini drag itself across the globe.

It's awesome, I just can't open it without a putty knife. Tried using the chopstick trick, but failed miserably. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow, 256 ram is killing me (especially with a 1gig stick sitting here).


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

It's awesome said:


> Try this..
> http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24887&highlight=mini


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

My BTO Mac mini was delayed to the 24th.. from the 23rd.. it's the fourth delay since ordering it. Argh.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

new Zealand seems to think that they're solely being ignored by Apple and the Mac Mini. To this I say "LOL!"

http://www.nzmac.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=254&Itemid=2


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Lars said:


> My BTO Mac mini was delayed to the 24th.. from the 23rd.. it's the fourth delay since ordering it. Argh.


Gives you more time to buy your freakin' LCD monitor already.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Gives you more time to buy your freakin' LCD monitor already.


**snicker**


----------



## sping123 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Mine shipped march 21 - ordered jan 14
> crazy


I orderd my bto Mac min Feb 18, shipped on Mar 17 and arrived Mar 24


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

sping123 said:


> I orderd my bto Mac min Feb 18, shipped on Mar 17 and arrived Mar 24


how special. 

let's see ... ordered on feb 10 ... still no sign of it ... yay!


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, good news, it finally shipped, on the fourth estimated ship on/before date. Yet another screw up from dear old Apple: the lady I e-mailed to complain replied and confirmed that they upgraded the shipping to expedited on this item, but the order status shows it was shipped with crappy Same Day. I have no excitement whatsoever about this anymore, I'm beyond pissed.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Comments I read on some other sites indicate that the shipping delays seem to depend on which options need to be equipped on the mini.
The DVD burner and wireless LAN seem to be problem areas when it comes to supply.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

for those who worry about the Edu discount, a fully maxed Mini (1.4, Superdrive, wireless, 1Gig) costs about the same between Apple Edu discount and reseller-installed good Kingston memory. The trick is... Apple is still delaying on the BTO! (my reseller ordered 25 of them 5 weeks ago...)


----------



## Ppsychling (Mar 27, 2005)

brock said:


> I cajoled my brother to buy a 1.42/1024MB (aftermarket)/Superdrive/Airport/BT plus an Apple 20" display and an Apple wireless keyboard on Feb, 7 with a shipping date of March 9. It shipped today as promised. So there you go.


Well Brock, I've been waiting since February 2nd for my BTO mac mini. I ordered it through a local Apple retailer here in Montreal and haven't heard a peep from them regarding my order since. I touched bases with them two weeks ago and they tell me that they don't know when I'll receive my mac. When Apple provides them with an ETA date then they can give me a date. 

Ppsychling


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Ppsychling said:


> Well Brock, I've been waiting since February 2nd for my BTO mac mini. I ordered it through a local Apple retailer here in Montreal


Who is your local Apple dealer? Ever since BMac closed their doors I can't find anyone in downtown Montreal who knows much about Apple products - all they can quote me what's written on the box....well guess what...I can read that myself and don't need a sales guy to do it for me.


----------



## Ppsychling (Mar 27, 2005)

krs said:


> Who is your local Apple dealer? Ever since BMac closed their doors I can't find anyone in downtown Montreal who knows much about Apple products - all they can quote me what's written on the box....well guess what...I can read that myself and don't need a sales guy to do it for me.


 krs, my local dealer is MicroBoutique/INSO located at 6615 avenue du Parc. If you know where Home Depot is located on Beaubien, they are just pass Beaubien heading north on Parc and just before Beaubien heading South on Parc. They have about 5 stores in Montreal and their Mac selection and setup is better than BMaC's. I like them.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Mine shipped today!
Ordered 03/11/05 shipped on 03/27/05
estimated ship date was 04/08/05

Mine was BTO with airport and bluetooth added


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey jonmon, Ditto!!!

I ordered mine the same day as you (March 11), but my ship date was Aprill 11. I got the shipping notice this evening (March 27). YESSSSS!!!! Mine is a 1.4 with standard 256 RAM, AP/BT and a combo drive. Let's see whose arrives first. Probably yours, because I think Purolator goes through TO for Eastern Canada.

MacS


----------



## Barnahog (Feb 19, 2005)

Mine hit Toronto a mere 2 days after shipping, and this was standard shipping too. As I recall mine also shipped on Sunday, so it might arrive Tuesday for you.


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

A friend of mine got his mini last Thursday, I couldn't believe that a dealer had them in stock, so much smaller in person. Upgrading ram isn't for the faint of heart or lazy though. (He swore lots.)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

OMG! YES! IT SHIPPED!

*dances*


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Lars, I'm truly happy for you. Yours will be sweeter, since you've been waiting so long. BTW, I noticed that they're still quoting a 3–4 week ship delay on the Apple.ca website. And yet mine was shipped in just over 2 weeks. 

MacS


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

macsackbut said:


> Lars, I'm truly happy for you. Yours will be sweeter, since you've been waiting so long. BTW, I noticed that they're still quoting a 3–4 week ship delay on the Apple.ca website. And yet mine was shipped in just over 2 weeks.
> 
> MacS


Yeah.. its been *8 weeks!* I can't say I'm impressed, but I did order it through a Apple Reseller, and we all know Apple first full fills their Apple Direct orders over their Apple Reseller ones. Regardless, I can't wait to get it! I'm so happy now.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 16, 2004)

I ordered mine last Friday. It's a BTO with 512M RAM. Apple's site indicates I will get DDR400, anyone has the same experience?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pingpong said:


> I ordered mine last Friday. It's a BTO with 512M RAM. Apple's site indicates I will get DDR400, anyone has the same experience?


Pretty much close-to-all Mac mini's are shipping with DDR400 (PC-3200) RAM; regardless, DDR400 will run at DDR333 specifications in the Mac mini. My Mac mini also shipped with DDR400 SDRAM. I believe the reason they're shipping them with DDR400 SDRAM is because that RAM is more readily available and/or cheaper than DDR333 SDRAM -- and it's backwards compatible, so no big deal.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Lars said:


> OMG! YES! IT SHIPPED!
> 
> *dances*


Congratulations! You'd better buy your LCD display soon!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Congratulations! You'd better buy your LCD display soon!


I assume you're keeping an eye on this list
Mac mini LCD Monitor Compatibility

and are also following the Apple forum discussion on that subject.

krs


----------



## Ppsychling (Mar 27, 2005)

Jonmon, how many months did you have to wait?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If anyone is fed up waiting we still have a few of both 1.2 and 1.4 Combos in stock and 3 SD versions arriving next week unallocated.

I'm surprised how well the 1.2s are selling. My daughter loves hers - quiet and on her cluttered desk ( like I should talk ) ANY space gain is useful. 

With eMacs in short supply the minis have filled that category very well but there is still strong demand for intermediate towers - they come in a go out the door mostly the same day so there is clearly two distinct markets......many switchers in the mini buyers we are getting. :clap:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

My only complaint so far is how the drive impacts on Dock response. I have my Apps, Docs, Home and hard drive in my Dock and the initial access to any Docked folder is frustratingly slow. Subsequent access to a folder is better of course (acceptable, I should say), but that initial effort of digging into nestled folders can be grueling. Like, I was ready for slow installs and other downsides to the drive, but this one's been bugging me a tad. Maybe if the OS could pre-cache that stuff in the background? That would be nice.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Ppsychling said:


> Jonmon, how many months did you have to wait?


months?
check out my post #81

"Ordered 03/11/05 shipped on 03/27/05
estimated ship date was 04/08/05"

so about 2 weeks

the mini drive speed should be fine for me as i'm moving from a laptop


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Maca up the RAM to 1 gig and keep the drive with lots of space - you'd be astounded at the swap files and VM space it uses.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, McD. Even 512MB impedes this with nothing else running?? After tranferring my media libraries to the Mini, installing my required apps and hacks and limiting jkunior to TWO installed games (not counting demos), I have 24GB left.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> I have my Apps, Docs, Home and hard drive in my Dock and the initial access to any Docked folder is frustratingly slow.


Try hitting ctrl as you click on the icon. Any improvement?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I use that trick all the time, but no it doesn't help on the first try. IT'S SLOW. On succcessive attempts, it's still slower than comfortable -- even with control/right-click.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Is it slow as well in the finder left hand pane ( Sidebar) 
I can't see the point of docking App drives etc when they are always available in every new window.
I keep all folders that I use regularly in the Sidebar and only individual items in the dock.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I prefer docking folders and drives because the Dock is available, universally. To use a Finder window, you have to get to the Finder first. This is easier with Expose, but even with it that's (1) (common worst-case scenario) clear the Desktop and (2) call up a Finder window _and then_ go about your business. The Dock is the most "physically" accessable way to get into a folder with its very easy Moore's Law motor memory at the bottom of the screen.

Plus, you can also drop items into the root of Docked folders.

It's also great for Switchers missing their Start Menu -- or Mac Classic dudes missing the drop-down Apple Menu.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Just double-checked things on the Mini:

It's slow when first control-clicking on a folder, BUT it's virtually instantaneous on subsequent control-clicks. Maybe I was also contending with the drive waking up on some occasions? As I access stuff on the Mini over the network, I don't want it to go to sleep on me, but want to reduce parts moving unnecessarily.

As for the sidebar, there's an acceptable pause when first calling up say, the Apps folder. Subsequent attempts a instantaneous.

Question: What kind of network transfer performance should I be expecting via Appletalk and 802.11b? Presumably, a large batch of small files would be slow, but boy it can be quite slow. Thankfully, other functions I perform zip along nicely while such transfers are handled by the system.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It sounds like wake up and you should not let drives sleep in regular use - it's harder on them than staying spun up. It's useful in a PB to save battery - annoying in a desktop.
I was just curious if there was a response difference between dock and Sidebar.

Should not be - an alias is an alias but I thought maybe there was some conflict but it sounds like drive.
Why 811b??


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

There was a slowdown (even with drives spun up) on the intial opening. The sidebar had less of a lag. That initial delay's been there since Classic Apple Menu.

The Belkin router and USB adaptor were really cheap I picked up quite a while ago. Even with Roger's High Speed "Extreme" of 5Mb/second, I'm still within b's 11. Right? With the Mini and networking being more utilized now, maybe I should go to g...


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

Got my mini this morning... not as excited about it as I would have liked to... Won't sell it off like I said I would: I'll set it up tonight, and then hopefully will enjoy the experience...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

just got mine setup today and i'm pleased with the performance so far (1.25ghz with 256mb ram)

mind you i just my mac for browsing, music and movies
and i moved up from a g3 800mhz ibook 640mb ram
i think the processor makes up for my lack of ram right now

so the mac mini would in most cases be an ideal switcher's machine


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I converted my friend to a mini, and he got it on Saturday. Nice machine, but a word of caution: there was a problem with a microsoft keyboard (the one with the thumbprint ID gadget) which freezes the machine if you try to change any preferences or install any software. I spent an hour and a half trying to figure it out, even after apple support couldn't figure it out and referred him to a service centre. Nonethe less, after removing the ksyboard from the usb port, the machine ran nicely. I was surprised by its speed. ( a 1.42 with 512 of Ram.)
James


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

*Mini shortage?*

My iMac is in for service  so I checked the Best Buy website stock locator and walked in to Best Buy in NE calgary and picked up the stock 1.25GHz model... Shipping time: 0 days D

Too bad I wont get home until 9pm tonite to play with it!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

are you going to keep the mini or return it when you get your imac back?


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

jonmon said:


> are you going to keep the mini or return it when you get your imac back?


Excellent question... Not completely sure but I dont have a second mac at the moment and I have been desperate for one since I gave my iMac G4 to my parents. I havent been able to run Tiger and I was just getting into making widgets (its pretty easy and fun). I joined the ADC so I figure I should get my moneys worth and run some of the bleeding edge software. I cant really run Tiger on my main machine because I cant be re-installing all my crud everytime a new build comes out. And when I gave away the iMac G4 at christmas the Tiger builds were very rough and buggy, certainly not ready for any kind of day to day use at all. I would like to keep it


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Still waiting for my Mac Mini *

Hello 

This is my first post to ehMac.ca! Its nice to see that there's a Macintosh community in my area 

I ordered a 1.42GHz Mac Mini with 512 MB RAM, Combo Drive, AP + BT from Apple on 3/10/05 and I'm still waiting 

When I ordered the Mini, the web site said 3-4 weeks, and my order status showed it would ship on or before 4/8/05. This morning I checked the status and it has been pushed to 4/26/05 !!!!!  In fact, I was so disappointed/PO'd that I sent Apple an e-mail .. lol

So tonight I came across ehMac and I coudln't believe my eyes when I read that Jonmon and Macsackbut both ordered their Mac Mini's at the same time that I did, were quaoted approx the same shipping date and as it turns out, theirs were shipped on 3/28  

Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy for you guys, but that was definately a kick in the ........ teeth, that I ordered mine at the same time, and mine got pushed to 4/26/05 

If it doesn't ship till then, that'll be about 6 1/2 weeks waiting 

*going crazy*


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Hello
> 
> When I ordered the Mini, the web site said 3-4 weeks, and my order status showed it would ship on or before 4/8/05. This morning I checked the status and it has been pushed to 4/26/05 !!!!!  In fact, I was so disappointed/PO'd that I sent Apple an e-mail .. lol
> 
> *going crazy*



I too sent an email to Apple ... to about 20 different email accounts - basically guessing to whom I should them to.

Well, on Friday I received a phone call at work from Apple head office - Steve Jobs had asked them to follow up on an email he'd received - HILARIOUS!

They went on and apologized for the delays and that I'm not alone ... they are trying their best blah blah blah ... I asked them to up my ram to 1GB (had to try!) but they apologized once again and said they were tracking my order and I should receive it this week - 9 weeks after ordering.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

SonicBlue82 said:


> So tonight I came across ehMac and I coudln't believe my eyes when I read that Jonmon and Macsackbut both ordered their Mac Mini's at the same time that I did, were quaoted approx the same shipping date and as it turns out, theirs were shipped on 3/28


i was going to suggest it had to do with the BTO options, however we had totally difference systems (his was 1.42 1gb mine was 1.25 256mb) and locations (montreal vs toronto)

very strange...


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

SonicBlue82 said:


> I ordered a 1.42GHz Mac Mini with 512 MB RAM, Combo Drive, AP + BT from Apple on 3/10/05 and I'm still waiting
> 
> 
> If it doesn't ship till then, that'll be about 6 1/2 weeks waiting


I ordered on 3/1/05 and I've been waiting since then. Just got another email this morning telling me it was delayed another week (4/11/05) but, given the fact I've gotten two of these now I'm not very hopeful it'll ship by then.

Incidentally, I ordered a 1.25, 512, Superdrive, AP+BT, 40gig hd.


----------



## Ppsychling (Mar 27, 2005)

ncoffey!

I feel your pain. I ordered my mac mini on Feb 2. Still don't have mine either.

I ordered a stock 1.25 ghz mac mini with a super drive.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe you guys are getting lucky and don't know it  

What I'm getting at - there are unconfirmed reports that Apple was delaying shipments of the mini to get a fix in for the DVI problem....that would be great news if it is actually true.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

krs said:


> there are unconfirmed reports that Apple was delaying shipments of the mini to get a fix in for the DVI problem....that would be great news if it is actually true.


 Interesting, and that does fit with the fact that both jonmon and I got ours so soon since we both ordered 20" ACDs. Maybe Apple figured the fix wouldn't matter to us since we wouldn't be using the adaptor anyway.

MacS


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Interesting, and that does fit with the fact that both jonmon and I got ours so soon since we both ordered 20" ACDs. Maybe Apple figured the fix wouldn't matter to us since we wouldn't be using the adaptor anyway.


I ordered a 20" ACD too. It's been sitting in my house with nothing to do for a few weeks now. I tested it on a PC at work and it's fine. Beautiful display, can't wait to use it with my mac.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine arrived today. Was ordered on March 25, shipped April 12.

It's 1.25 G4, 512M DDR 400, 40G ST 5400 HD.

It's quiet and faster than my ibook G4 1.07G/768M/60G, but not by too much.
The plastic top is not as beautiful as I expect. I wish it could be the same as the frame.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

pingpong said:


> Mine arrived today. Was ordered on March 25, shipped April 12.
> 
> It's 1.25 G4, 512M DDR 400, 40G ST 5400 HD.
> 
> ...


Mine also shipped April 12th. (although I ordered march 1st with superdrive and airport and bluetooth) Did yours come with a Tiger coupon? Since it was billed April 12th I think we should be eligible for the Tiger up-to-date program.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Still waiting for my Mini, which was ordered on 3/10/05. 1.42GHz 80 512 Combo Aiport+Bluetooth .. wireless keyboard and mouse. It was supposed to be shipped out on 4/8/05, but got pushed back to 4/26/05.

I just received my Seagate Momentus 100GB 5400rpm notebook hard drive today ... I knew notebook hard drives were small, but good lord!! I had no idea .. lol


----------



## pingpong (Jun 16, 2004)

ncoffey said:


> Mine also shipped April 12th. (although I ordered march 1st with superdrive and airport and bluetooth) Did yours come with a Tiger coupon? Since it was billed April 12th I think we should be eligible for the Tiger up-to-date program.


Unfortunately, no. Some one here told me I should be able to get the up-to-date coupon for tiger, but apple's site says "order" date, not shipping date. Anyway, I bought the mac mini for my parents in law and I think 10.3 is maturer and more reliable, and more than enough for their needs.


----------

